

Show HN: My Nov app month project - 7courses.com - templaedhel

Although it is slightly late, I am happy to announce the release of my November app project,
http://7courses.com/. 7courses is a recipe management web application, with a focus on a light, usable design allowing YOU to store YOUR recipes how YOU want to, and access them from many different devices. I have a tried different ways to store and manage recipes, and have gotten tired of ugly desktop applications with numerous required form fields. I wanted somewhere online where could store my recipes, and get them from my phone, or computer, etc. I created 7courses trying to leave out all but bare bone features. If more features make themselves necessary in the long run, I will add them. A few features I still need add include adding some copy, which I have been putting off, and setting up some sort of blog and support page. I just wanted to get this initial app out to the public though, as was the spirit of the launch an app month. Please don't hold back with your critique, as I would welcome a fresh set of ideas on this project. Enjoy.
======
A_A
If you can allow people to simlpy _browse_ the website without logging in,
that would be the first great step.

Thanks.

~~~
templaedhel
Browse the recipes you mean?

------
templaedhel
clickable: <http://7courses.com>

